# Reverse Couples Costume ideas?



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Geisha and Samurai
The Doctor and Amy 
Burlesque Dancer and MC
Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers (not just wearing heels, dancing backwards in them)


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Sonny and Cher
Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton

If I think of others I will let you know.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Mario and Peach for sure. I don't think anyone is going to recognize a Katy Perry and Russell Brand costume.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are some ideas.

Football player and cheerleader
Mortica and Gomez Addams
Romeo & Juliette
King and A Queen

Here is me dressed as Martha Stewart!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BriLake (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! We're down to 2 ideas now...Marion and Peach, or the new one a friend just suggested is Tinkerbell and Peter Pan. Either one is really amusing if you ask me, we looked up some costumes and were looking for extra opinions on them:
ttp://www.3wishes.com/images_viewer/image_viewer.asp?prodID=UY1011
http://www.yandy.com/Pretty-Princess-Costume.php
http://www.yandy.com/Shopping/products/prod_669.asp

Mario:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/350532326918?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
I can't find any other ones...are there higher quality mario costumes around?

Tinkerbell:
http://www.yandy.com/Light-Up-Tinkerbell-Costume.php
http://www.yandy.com/Pixie-Dust-Costume.php
http://www.yandy.com/Pretty-Pixie-Costume.php

Peter Pan:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/400306169179?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
I really can't find decent men's costumes...weird. 

Any favorites or ideas? I can't really find better men's costumes either, any help with that would be good too, or additional Peach/Tinkerbell costumes I may have overlooked. Accessories for each costume would be cool too, I don't know what else to add to them for fun.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Roger and Jessica Rabit?


----------



## cityoffallenangels (Sep 18, 2011)

Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Frankenstein and his bride?


----------

